
Form F-1 – Liulishuo (LAIX) - troydavis
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1742056/000119312518264876/d569067df1.htm#rom569067_4
======
troydavis
Background: [https://seekingalpha.com/article/4206602-first-look-
liulishu...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/4206602-first-look-
liulishuos-72-million-ipo)

> The company has 83.8 million registered users, of which 1 million are paid
> users.

> The company's rapid growth (~6x in the first half of this year)

Per the F-1, the average Liulishuo user spends over 60 minutes per day
learning English in the app.

How their product works: [https://medium.com/syncedreview/liulishuos-ai-app-
is-teachin...](https://medium.com/syncedreview/liulishuos-ai-app-is-teaching-
english-to-70-million-people-31d4fb38a799)

